# Aviara or Marriott Newport Coast



## jojo777 (Dec 23, 2011)

Im considering a trip to CA, but I live on the East Coast.  What is a better trip for 2 adults-40's?  What are the differences between Carlsbad or Newport Coast Villas?  Any insight or ideas would be appreciated. If you could stay at either resort, which would you pick?  If you could stay in either area, which would you pick?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 23, 2011)

I moved your question to the Western States forum.

Have you had a chance to read the reviews for these properties?

These are two of the top CA timeshares and both are difficult trades - I don't know that it will be easy to get either of them.  I would be thrilled to get either one!

Carlsbad is about 30 mi. north of San Diego and Newport is about 60 miles north of Carlsbad, below LA.

If you want to visit Disneyland, Knottsberry Farm, Universal Studios, and that whole area - NCV would be better.

If you want to be closer to San Diego, then Carlsbad would be better.

Both will be difficult trades.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 24, 2011)

*Some ideas...*



jojo777 said:


> Im considering a trip to CA, but I live on the East Coast.  What is a better trip for 2 adults-40's?  What are the differences between Carlsbad or Newport Coast Villas?  Any insight or ideas would be appreciated. If you could stay at either resort, which would you pick?  If you could stay in either area, which would you pick?



We live in Carlsbad and have stayed at Four Seasons and own at Newport Coast.  Four Seasons is very upscale in furnishings, beautiful grounds, onsite hotel (now a Hyatt), golf course, great spa and at least three great restaurants.  Its location is about 4 miles from the ocean.  

Newport Coast is very close (but not on) the ocean and many of the units have ocean views.  There is no 'real' restaurant on premises.  Furnishings are quite nice but not as fashionable as Four Seasons (IMHO).  It's location is reasonably close to lots of restaurants, upscale shopping center, beach.  They have a shuttle that takes you for free to the shopping and beach.

It would be easier to help you if we knew your interests.


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 24, 2011)

*What do you want to do?*

Four Seasons is very, very nice and tranquil. You are basically in the backyard of San Diego. If San Diego is the place for you then do the Four Seasons. Newport Coast Villas is in the middle between L.A. and San Diego.  It is a nice resort but as mentioned earlier not as nice as the Four Seasons. 

If you are going to be here for a week, I would do Newport Coast so you could  visit both cities of San Diego and L.A. Yes, you will drive but it would be about an hour to both WITHOUT traffic.


----------



## LLW (Dec 25, 2011)

jojo777 said:


> Im considering a trip to CA, but I live on the East Coast.  What is a better trip for 2 adults-40's?  What are the differences between Carlsbad or Newport Coast Villas?  Any insight or ideas would be appreciated. If you could stay at either resort, which would you pick?  If you could stay in either area, which would you pick?



1. FSA is rated #1 in the world by Tuggers. NCV is not even within the top 30.
2. FSA is on a golf course. I don't think NCV is but am not sure (not important if you don't golf).
3. FSA is most famous for its service and you should experience it.
4. The FSA furnishings are much more upscale than NCV.

And Denise is right, both are hard trades - impossible for some dates. When do you want to go?


----------



## Enrico (Dec 27, 2011)

LLW said:


> 1. FSA is rated #1 in the world by Tuggers. NCV is not even within the top 30.
> 2. FSA is on a golf course. I don't think NCV is but am not sure (not important if you don't golf).
> 3. FSA is most famous for its service and you should experience it.
> 4. The FSA furnishings are much more upscale than NCV.
> ...



NCV is not on a golf course, but right across the street from Pelican Hill.  Two GREAT golf courses with ocean views; very nice.  I easily walked across with my clubs to play both courses.  Agree with other posters though that Aviara is nicer than NCV.


----------



## b2bailey (Dec 27, 2011)

*Do you enjoy sitting outside looking at the ocean?*

If yes, then Newport Coast is the place to go. There are no ocean views at Aviara. If you like to have the sense of being 'pampered' for a week in a lovely environment -- stay at the Aviara. There are only 2 bedroom units at NCV. I wouldn't take a week in a studio at Aviara. They are small.


----------



## Love2TS (Dec 29, 2011)

b2bailey said:


> If yes, then Newport Coast is the place to go. There are no ocean views at Aviara. If you like to have the sense of being 'pampered' for a week in a lovely environment -- stay at the Aviara. There are only 2 bedroom units at NCV. I wouldn't take a week in a studio at Aviara. They are small.



While it obviously cannot compare with a 2 bd, Aviara studio is  way spacious than Marriott studios.


----------



## dmharris (Dec 29, 2011)

There are a few golf course holes on the property or next to NCV.  I don't know if they spill over from the Pelican.  

IMO, for your age, I'd go to NCV.  It will be easier to get into except for summer, lots of things to do very close and most villas have a view of the ocean.  I am very picky and the furnishings at NCV are nice enough.  And I love the master bath shower with two shower heads!!  The main pool is large and has a lovely view of the ocean.

I've attached a photo of the pool on a cold January day and there were people in the pool!


----------



## Enrico (Jan 4, 2012)

The golf holes visible from the NCV property are part of Pelican Hill.....two courses at Pelican, both excellent.  NCV ocean views from many villas is quite striking


----------

